# Where am I?



## barryd

Well? Start Guessing!!

Sandra and the Fruitcakes are not allowed to guess cos they all know!


----------



## Glandwr

Are you face down or face up Barry? And secondly do YOU know where you are?  
Dick


----------



## Jimblob44

In the pub?


----------



## 747

I know where I would like you to be. :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba

Richmond N.Yorks?
Or Up an Alp?


----------



## daffodil

barryd said:


> Well? Start Guessing!!
> 
> Sandra and the Fruitcakes are not allowed to guess cos they all know!


bARRY CALM DOWN, NO NEED TO PANIC ,

You are on here :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

WGAF :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

Probably wrapped around the outside of another bottle of Gin  :lol:


----------



## barryd

Well I got on a plane but not for long!!


----------



## hulltramper

Hi.
Ski slope in Scotland ?


----------



## nicholsong

Kev_n_Liz said:


> WGAF :lol:


Kev

Sorry, that acronym not in my vocabulary - translation please.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY

Geoff, 

WHO GIVES A FECK

tony


----------



## Devonboy

Did you fly Yorkshire Airlines? If so then you took of from Leeds International Airport & landed 20 minutes later at Leeds International Airport cos this is what Yorkshire Airlines would be Like. If it's outside Yorkshire it's not worth bloody visiting!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal

> barryd said :- Well I got on a plane but not for long!!


Did the money run out too quickly ....all say ah! what a shame! :lol: :lol:

[fullalbumimg:afb3ba6f8e]2290[/fullalbumimg:afb3ba6f8e]


----------



## Cazzie

Canary Islands again?

Cazzie


----------



## 747

Devonboy said:


> Did you fly Yorkshire Airlines? If so then you took of from Leeds International Airport & landed 20 minutes later at Leeds International Airport cos this is what Yorkshire Airlines would be Like. If it's outside Yorkshire it's not worth bloody visiting!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't take the mickey. 8O

He could have been heading your way. 8O


----------



## barryd

Nope, Not the canaries, short flight remember. I did set off yesterday though but my flight was cancelled. The person I am visting drinks Gin so I bought him a bottle at the airport as a present. So when I was holed up in the Hilton last night in Newcastle I was forced into drinking the Gin as they wouldnt let me bring it back through security today.

Should be easy now!! He has is own landing strip!


----------



## daffodil

Oh of course its GORDON

QEd :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glandwr

Flying down to Shropshire to have tea with GEMMY?

Dick


----------



## Jamsieboy

Lord Lucan


----------



## cabby

I am sure we will find out when the News and Papers run the story of the plane that broke down and one of the passengers contacted MHF for assistance. :twisted: :twisted: 

cabby


----------



## peejay

Must be somewhere that's free.  

Pete


----------



## barryd

Im sat next to a balding tubby little Seaman!


----------



## dghr272

Capt Pugwash, AKA Tuggy


----------



## 747

barryd said:


> Im sat next to a balding tubby little Seaman!


You are on the boating Lake at Saltwell Park, Gateshead?


----------



## aldra

Have a good time Barry

Give my love to Tuggy

Sandra


----------



## tubbytuba

This tubby has a good (ish) head of hair! So not sunny Methley. Enjoy your bit of seaman swapping


----------



## barryd

Yes indeed!! I am at Tugboat Towers. Tuggers decided it would be nice for me and for him for me to come and stay! 

Yeah I know what your thinking. Why would anyone be so daft? 

Still. So far so good. His house is still in one piece and I even washed up after what can only be described as a pretty good meal. He even got some Leffe in!! What a top bloke.  No doubt he will be on soon enough moaning about me. Well who would blame him.

I reckon it will be a bit like that Big Brother program. locked in a house for a week or so with me, will he survive? Should we run a sweepstake as to how long he lasts before chucking me out? 

I must admit I was expecting a better reception. No red carpet at the airport, dancing girls or limo. He must try harder next time.


----------



## barryd

All is happy at Tugboat Towers! I think we are in love (well I am in love with Ellie anyway).


----------



## Kaytutt

Give his net curtains a quick swill while you're there eh :wink:


----------



## barryd

> *Kaytutt wrote: *Give his net curtains a quick swill while you're there eh :wink:


Dont put ideas like that into his head! He mentioned something about me wearing a Pinny. Sounds a bit iffy to me, what do you lot think? I am definitely not wearing the pink Frock he has laid our for me. Should I be afraid? :?


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> *Kaytutt wrote: *Give his net curtains a quick swill while you're there eh :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont put ideas like that into his head! He mentioned something about me wearing a Pinny. Sounds a bit iffy to me, what do you lot think? I am definitely not wearing the pink Frock he has laid our for me. Should I be afraid? :?
Click to expand...

If its just a pinny he is suggesting it is definitely iffy - I recommend you wear it back-to-front  :lol:

But no posting photos -PLEASE!!!


----------



## tugboat

Bog off, you lot! :lol:


Barry is clearly trying to impress you by posting earlier this morning. He went on the raging toot last night and there is currently no sound from his room. Me, I'm bright-eyed and bushy-tailed.

There will be NO wearing of back-to-front pinnys, thank you very much, but I think Barry was quite impressed by my purple silk lounging pyjamas!


----------



## daffodil

barryd said:


> All is happy at Tugboat Towers! I think we are in love (well I am in love with Ellie anyway).


It looks like you two are sharing a ONESIE

I know he is/was a seamen but really  :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747

Nice photo of Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## barryd

> *747 wrote: *Nice photo of Dumb and Dumber.


Thats no way to talk about Tuggers and Ellie!

Day 2 in the Big Brother house (Well Tugboat Towers) and I still havent been evicted. If it lasts until tea time then I will have set a new record!


----------



## nicholsong

747 said:


> Nice photo of Dumb and Dumber.


You forgot Ellie.

Feeling better, Jim? [PM if you prefer]

Geoff


----------



## 747

I have been on the phone to the RSPCA as that poor dog should not be in the company of two mentally deranged individuals, it's cruel. :x 

Not too bad Geoff thanks.


----------



## prof20

Devonboy said:


> Did you fly Yorkshire Airlines? If so then you took of from Leeds International Airport & landed 20 minutes later at Leeds International Airport cos this is what Yorkshire Airlines would be Like. If it's outside Yorkshire it's not worth bloody visiting!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hale & Pace did a very funny sketch about Yorkshire Airlines.

CLICK FOR LINK

Roger :lol:


----------



## tugboat

The breakages have begun! :roll: Banjo string is the first casualty and he's trying to fit a new set. The air is blue and it's like watching an infact trying to fit square peg into round hole. I've hidden all my hammers.


----------



## daffodil

tugboat said:


> The breakages have begun! :roll: Banjo string is the first casualty and he's trying to fit a new set. The air is blue and it's like watching an infact trying to fit square peg into round hole. I've hidden all my hammers.


Keep one out handy, just in case you have to knock some sense into him :wink: :lol: :lol:

The trouble seems that his RIGHT hand does"nt know what his LEFFE hand is doing :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

Get stuffed Daffy and Tugboat! I got some kind of tune out of it. Eventually. Its only a matter of time until I play this. Fast forward to 2:35. Dueling Banjos


----------



## erneboy

This is how it goes: der, der der der, der der der, der der der.

Sorry, that's the guitar part. Substitute plink for der and you have the banjo part.


----------



## aldra

Well two of my faverouritist people together

Not to mention my little Ellie

Just missing me

And prob Albert

Only PROB :lol: :lol: 

Love to both of you

Sandra


----------



## barryd

> *aldra wrote: *Well two of my faverouritist people together
> 
> Not to mention my little Ellie
> 
> Just missing me
> 
> And prob Albert
> 
> Only PROB :lol: :lol:
> 
> Love to both of you
> 
> Sandra


I am honored as I am sure is Crapton Bogwash. He has dissapeared into the kitchen in his pink pinny and is cooking my dinner. Whatever he is cooking smells nice so I will update you later. Mind you having sampled your pies i doubt it will come up to that level.

EDIT:flipping superb. Everyone should try the hotel Tugboat! This man has many talents!


----------



## aldra

I think it might

My tuggy is brilliant

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

Hi Sandra, here speshully for you, 2 of your favourite 'people'! :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt

Can anyone else smell feet?


----------



## tugboat

Kaytutt said:


> Can anyone else smell feet?


Tell me about it! He has promised to have a shower tomorrow.


----------



## GEMMY

I see


----------



## barryd

Flipping heck! Thats probably put most people off their Breakfast! The handsome Doggy makes up for the ugly bugger in the chair though.

Yeah, a shower might be a good idea. Got to make myself look presentable for our Sunday outing.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Yeah, a shower might be a good idea. Got to make myself look presentable for our Sunday outing.


You taking your Host out for a Michelin Star Sunday Lunch then?


----------



## HermanHymer

What I would like to know is what is the "patient-as-a-saint" Mrs D doing? Have a jolly good time, I bet. I hope so.


----------



## tugboat

Hi Viv.

'Patient as a saint' is right, I'm fed up with him after less than 2 days. She, poor lass, has had him for 20 odd years. She must be totally numbed by the experience. He's not a bad lad really, but very much a work in progress. Well, not a lot of progress actually! :roll: 

He'll be giving me some verbal diarrhoea when he reads this! :lol:


----------



## barryd

Cheeky Sod! Yes Mrs D is enjoying a well earned break at home. Tuggers is trying his best to domesticate me but I fear I could be a lost cause. Even my washing up isnt up to scratch apparently and I broke his walking stick this morning. 

Ill maybe go and play that Banjo thing he has got. That should cheer him up.


----------



## tugboat

Please pray for me, everyone, even if you aren't religious.


----------



## nicholsong

Tuggers

If he can break something as simple as a 'walking stick' FFS, do not let him near anything with moving parts - I guess that includes yourself. :lol: 

And to think I invited him down to the boat in Greece :roll:  

And it is not easy too get parts in Greece for a 28-year old boat and engine  :lol:


----------



## tugboat

In Barry's defence, it was an extendable twist & lock type walking pole. However, being the **** that he is, he pulled it out too far and bent the threaded bit. :roll:

He washed the dishes last evening but missed half of them. I think a visit to Specsavers may be in order. Shame he's such a likeable chap really, as it's hard to get cross with him.

Here he is taking a 'before' shot of the Golden Hind replica in Brixham. He deffo had his eye on the cannon, heaven forbid. Thank goodness the ship was closed to visitors.









Who? Me? I'm innocent, Occifer.







:roll:


----------



## barryd

The abuse I have to put up with on here and that other forum!! :twisted: 

Hard to get cross with me huh? Give it time.


----------



## Kaytutt

Why has he got a wooden pole sticking out of his bobble hat?


----------



## barryd

> *Kaytutt wrote: *Why has he got a wooden pole sticking out of his bobble hat?


Dont put ideas it Tugloafs head. He has already bollocked me tonight (Again). Im not sure I want to go walking by any harbour walls with him no more. I think he might shove me in.


----------



## nicholsong

Kaytutt said:


> Why has he got a wooden pole sticking out of his bobble hat?


Kay

That's his brain trying to reach greater heights :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Kaytutt

> Dont put ideas it Tugloafs head. He has already bollocked me tonight (Again). Im not sure I want to go walking by any harbour walls with him no more. I think he might shove me in.


What have you done now? improper use of Mr Sheen? not putting the toilet seat down? drippers on the bathroom floor?


----------



## tugboat

Kaytutt said:


> Dont put ideas it Tugloafs head. He has already bollocked me tonight (Again). Im not sure I want to go walking by any harbour walls with him no more. I think he might shove me in.
> 
> 
> 
> What have you done now? improper use of Mr Sheen? not putting the toilet seat down? drippers on the bathroom floor?
Click to expand...

Oh dear, I'm going to have to torch my house now. Let me just check my insurance policy.


----------



## barryd

I wouldnt bother, Ill probably do that for you before long. 8O


----------

